
In defence of NATs - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2017/09/06/opinion-defence-nats/
======
eadmund
It's a thoughtful article, and deserves to be read, but I think that his point
about end users being okay with only having clients begs the question: they
haven't had the opportunity to enjoy the benefits (and costs) of operating
full peers.

